# Finally Got A Blo Dryer



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone else taken the leap from drying towels to a dedicated car blow dryer? Finally took the plunge a week ago and made the purchase.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Your video demonstrated the capabilities of that machine better than any I have seen Mat, so kudos for that. Looking at it though, the Worx 518E Leaf blower would by some margin blow that thing away and for about £50. I realise that it likely doesn't sit well with the car detailing fraternity using a gardening tool for an auto application, but you are missing a trick.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Once again, Jeff The Detailing Dog, steals the show, and a very handsome chap he his with great tastes in car driers.

Good review, Mat


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Now with daylight hours disappearing fast, these are a must

Touch free wash or a good prewash and jetrinse is only feasible with a filtered water rinse or a blower to prevent water spots.

You can even go a step further and add a touch free LSP application using a rinse LSP like HydrO2 or Turtle Wax Dry and Shine as long as you blower dry it after.

Also makes tyre dressing a doddle as the tyres are bone dry in seconds.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great video Mat, love your dog called Jeff. The Blo dryer will be my next one when ever my current dryer packs up. Looks a quality piece of kit. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

RandomlySet said:


> Has anyone else taken the leap from drying towels to a dedicated car blow dryer? Finally took the plunge a week ago and made the purchase.


Excellent bit of kit, big initial outlay but really wouldn't be without it now... can dry a car in half the time it took me with my pet dryer. The finer 'jet' nozzle definitely has the edge in downright power over the flat one...


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Looking at it though, the Worx 518E Leaf blower would by some margin blow that thing away and for about £50. I realise that it likely doesn't sit well with the car detailing fraternity using a gardening tool for an auto application, but you are missing a trick.


How do you work that out? It's a completely inferior, unwieldy and arguably unsafe tool in comparison.

Putting performance to one side I see a fella using one round the corner and it looks ridiculous. Do you rinse your car down with a watering can too?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> How do you work that out? It's a completely inferior, unwieldy and arguably unsafe tool in comparison.
> 
> Putting performance to one side I see a fella using one round the corner and it looks ridiculous. Do you rinse your car down with a watering can too?


I totally agree with you.
Drying the car using that leaf blower looks ridiculous.
It's bleeding noisy.
So large it looks like you're waving an RPG launcher around.
Plus, holding the actual machine means it's even closer and louder to the ears.
Neighbours will point and laugh deffo.

How do I know.

COZ I USE ONE!:lol:

But, it is damn powerful.
Not only fast airflow but HUGE outlet shifting huge volume of air so fast that it will dry a bonnet it 5-10 seconds.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Have one couldnt be without it 
Towels are great but there are so many places for water to hide
If Im honest the first couple of times you use it it feels clumsy just not how we do it
But it becomes like a towel part of your arm still have a microfibre in the other hand for the last bits behind the rubbers 
Its also good for dusting up the interior before you hoover


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> How do you work that out? It's a completely inferior, unwieldy and arguably unsafe tool in comparison.
> 
> Putting performance to one side I see a fella using one round the corner and it looks ridiculous. Do you rinse your car down with a watering can too?


Call it inferior if it makes you feel better about your purchase. Whilst you are still tickling water off your car, I've finished 15 mins earlier and sat down with a cuppa. 😉


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Good Vid. that looks like a well designed item 
Yes I took the leap Mat, as you asked, but limited on choice with noise mostly.
Went through all the researching and options ..... as ya do ....... and plumped for the Flex battery Blower Kit. Price was not a major factor, so most were open options to me and the Flex ticked most boxes on what I wanted. The rest was hope.
Everyone likes to justify what they bought, but still unsure until it arrives and used, I was too. 
Hand on heart I can say luckily I was right made up, it's a Gem, superb designed quality tool and I LUVIT!
It does not appear so good until it's used, the 60% you are using is similar to full on the Flex. Ample.
Learning curve was not to try and remove all water. Try to dry completely just wastes time. Pat drying quickly all over in no time. It will need a quick return under doors and grills as it will seep out in some places.
I would not swap this for anything, mobile, light, easy to use, store. Washing an average of 5 times a week on 3 cars and one battery will do two cars and not be dead, but close.
That's as per the vid, back open and dried, doors opened and dried, under bonnet wheels.
Don't forget, the no water spots benefit.:thumb:

Horses for courses, so buy the machine that suits your need, not too much on price which is natural. Always discounts to be had! :thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Your video demonstrated the capabilities of that machine better than any I have seen Mat, so kudos for that. Looking at it though, the Worx 518E Leaf blower would by some margin blow that thing away and for about £50. I realise that it likely doesn't sit well with the car detailing fraternity using a gardening tool for an auto application, but you are missing a trick.


Hi @GeeWhizRS
Have you tried the battery version?: WORX WG584E 
Been considering this for a while along with their cordless impact wrench.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

RS3 said:


> Have you tried the battery version?: WORX WG584E
> Been considering this for a while along with their cordless impact wrench.


No I haven't bud. Looking at it though, it's pretty dear and moves roughly 30% less volume than the mains one. That's a lot to offset against having a cord. The cord causes me no problems at all, it's very long.
I suppose you could always try the battery one if you get it from Amazon, you could always send it back saying the performance was not adequate.
Tony is dead-right, you don't need to get the car bone dry. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I currently have the Metro vac Air Force blaster, it’s brilliant and I’ve had it for six years now. When that finally bites the dust I’ll check the blo dryer as one advantage it has over the Metro vac is it’s long flexible hose so no need to pull the machine after you as you go around your car which I have to with the Metro vac. :detailer:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking into getting a blower, might get one of these 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Been using a BigBoi Pro here for the last year and wouldn't be without it.
Great tools but very noisy and not something you can use very early morning.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

My technique with the Blo gt is to quickly go over car with drying towel to remove the bulk of water then when the car looks dry remove the gallons of water left in mirrors, door shuts,boot shuts, grill, wheels and arches ect and I even pop the bonnet and Blo the engine bay which also removes a surprising amount of grit and leaves along with any water from the wash. 
I prefer the small round nozzle over the flat nozzle because it works better and always run it at full power and use ear muffs.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sean66 said:


> My technique with the Blo gt is to quickly go over car with drying towel to remove the bulk of water .......


Why not use an open hose to sheet the majority of the water off the car?  It really is the quickest and safest way to remove water in my opinion.

If you have some good protection on the car an open hose will remove 90%+ water from the paint and then you can blow dry the nooks and crannies, grilles and shuts.






Alan W

EDIT: Video added to show effectiveness of using an open hose (skip to 2:30).


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Alan W said:


> Why not use an open hose to sheet the majority of the water off the car?  It really is the quickest and safest way to remove water in my opinion.
> 
> If you have some good protection on the car an open hose will remove 90%+ water from the paint and then you can blow dry the nooks and crannies, grilles and shuts?
> 
> Alan W


Yes I'll give that ago . Car has good protection on.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Call it inferior if it makes you feel better about your purchase. Whilst you are still tickling water off your car, I've finished 15 mins earlier and sat down with a cuppa. 😉


Are there any facts to back up your words about the power / air speed? With something that clumsy to carry around it would need to be a fair bit more powerful as you can't really get anywhere near the car or angle it precisely (having used leaf blowers - for gardening). I just know that the BLO GT is the most powerful dedicated car one available (and I'm sure that's deliberate, blowing leaves is a completely different task).

I don't even use it in full max mode, it's just so powerful. I can't imagine using anything more powerful for fear of a numberplate or delicate piece of trim falling off.. being a fan of very hydrophobic products on every surface I can get around mine precisely with absolutely no standing water extremely quickly - why air dry to then mop up with a towel?!

I really bought it for the other features though... the manoeuvrability and precision, the filtered air, trying not to draw too much attention to myself and also the heated element which aids the entire process, especially for tyres and rubber. I don't have a wide driveway, I live in a busy new build housing development with quite a bit of dust flying about in the air and quite a lot of people walking by. I have a leaf blower so I wouldn't have spent £200 if that met my needs and I shouldn't need to justify spending money on anything.. it's all relative.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> I really bought it for the other features though... the manoeuvrability and precision, the filtered air, trying not to draw too much attention to myself and also the heated element which aids the entire process, especially for tyres and rubber.


This. Drying big panels is easy...its the 'irritating bits' and easy access to them that makes a dedicated air dryer a plus for me.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*Alan W*
I just assume sheeting water off is a dot on the card. That was perhaps one of the very first tips I was given years ago by Jack-In-A-Box. remember him on the TT forum?
That is why the Flex blower is so good for me, sheet and it's little time to blow the car down enough in s few minutes only. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Itstony said:


> *Alan W*
> I just assume sheeting water off is a dot on the card. That was perhaps one of the very first tips I was given years ago by Jack-In-A-Box. remember him on the TT forum?
> That is why the Flex blower is so good for me, sheet and it's little time to blow the car down enough in s few minutes only. :thumb:


Yes, I remember Jac-in-a Box on the TT Forum - those were the days! :lol:

Using a slow flowing open hose is just so easy as seen in the Video I posted. A blower then finishes the job (Makita cordless for me) and you're done in no time.

Alan W


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

The Blo Car Dryer GT is £229.95.
How does it compare with the Bruhl MD2800, just slightly cheaper for c. £200?

The BLO GT is 64,000 FPM Air Flow. 
This stat I can't find for the Bruhl, which just says 2800W, or 1600W if only using the single fan. Any help appreciated?



http://imgur.com/rkovh5m


Looking at the descriptions, I may buy the BLO GT:

*BLO AIR-GT, £230* 64,000 FPM air flow.
30% warmer than ambient heart.
Can swivel around for ease.
Hose length 26ft /8m
Variable speed setting via dial. 
Dimensions: 53 x 38 x 33*cm
Weight: 9.5kg

*BRUHL MD2800 £200* can't find FPM, but it's 1600W on single fan, and 2800W dual fan. 
No heat, just ambient air.
Hose length 10ft /3m
2 settings, 1 or 2 fans.
Dimensions: 45 x 25 x 30 cm
Weight: 5kg


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sid said:


> The Blo Car Dryer GT is £229.95.
> How does it compare with the Bruhl MD2800, just slightly cheaper for c. £200?
> 
> The BLO GT is 64,000 FPM Air Flow.
> ...


Wouldn't bother with the Bruhl.. based on my (limited) understanding that's no more powerful than a pet dryer with a brand name stuck on it. No heat is a further downside.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Why not use an open hose to sheet the majority of the water off the car?  It really is the quickest and safest way to remove water in my opinion.
> 
> If you have some good protection on the car an open hose will remove 90%+ water from the paint and then you can blow dry the nooks and crannies, grilles and shuts.
> 
> ...


I'll be doing that in combination with the RaceGlaze 0ppm water filter.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> So large it looks like you're waving an RPG launcher around.


Favourite comment we have read for some time, contender for comment of the year :lol:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

What if you live on a slope, will it not just roll in the car.

I removed the wheels from my titan vac to stop that, worried it would roll into the car


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Rian said:


> What if you live on a slope, will it not just roll in the car.
> 
> I removed the wheels from my titan vac to stop that, worried it would roll into the car


Locking wheels


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> Locking wheels


So lock and unlock them when I need to move around the car? or would the hose reach all the way around something like a Zafira without having to move as I would imagine a 15m hose would be hard to manage

I brought a longer PW hose so I didn't have to keep moving that around


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've used mine twice, once on Pulsar and once on a A Class. Both times just left the drying at the front of the car and got all the way around to the boot without any issues.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you all got the 8m /26 ft hose pipes?
I'm keen to wall mount it, like Black Beard has done....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, mine has the 8m pipe


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*Alan W*
Never ever had a response on sheeting off and gave up on that.
It's not about "What blower". Even with a decent low TDS reading, the correct method on a sealed car 80-90% water is gone. This negates looking for big volume ones in most cases.
The flex Blower I have is a whip around and left with dabbing the rest with the drying towel. In fact, the towel is more dry than wet after.

Jack-In-A-Box is still a member on here, keep reminding to chip in on here, he taught me bundles. Maybe he will again, has loads to offer :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Itstony said:


> *Alan W*
> Never ever had a response on sheeting off and gave up on that.
> It's not about "What blower". Even with a decent low TDS reading, the correct method on a sealed car 80-90% water is gone. This negates looking for big volume ones in most cases.
> The flex Blower I have is a whip around and left with dabbing the rest with the drying towel. In fact, the towel is more dry than wet after.
> ...


Sheeting is definitely a worthwhile step and just makes the whole process, drying or with forced air, more efficient (though if I'm in no hurry I will skip this and enjoy blasting the beads off with the blower.. call me sad ).

Without using filtered water or some form of forced air the inevitable cracks and crevices will spill out and create water spots.. plenty of good water spot removers but prevention is better than cure


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*atbalfour*
Yep "Sad", whatever blows your skirt up is all that matters.
But be prepared for someone to tell you you are wrong.:lol:

Every person will have a situation different, so being told what is "The best way" or "You are not correct" is pointless. Too many people have variables.

if you power wash the car with tap water, that's going in all the cracks and crevices, so rinsing with your special water only does some good, not prevent water seepage as you wrote.
Once you have your car protected, no need to used power water before each wash, it will seep in every nook and cranny anyway and it will leave deposits and build up there.
It's a little better with just shampoo and sheet off. A lot less gets under the bonnet and main place calcium builds of all parts.
As I have wrote over and over, after rinse (and sheet) very little water on the car if sealed.
The grills, cracks, doors and rear window door are hassle. I leave the doors, rear widow/boot and bonnet open. After intial blow, just mop what appears and leave open. Return and wipe etc. Once cleared up, check and wipe again, then shut the doors and rear. Then open and maybe just one small water spot, wipe of and that's it. Maximum you may find is one on dried spot on inner sill, probably not.

That power blowing maybe fun, but most of it is wasted time and effort. Quick blow down is all that is needed. Little pat drying and light buff with an eagle edgeless or similar. Job done.
I do also have to return to the wheels and grills as I have complicated ones and water dose need another blow and wipe. You will never get it in one, on any car. :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love my Blo air gt, got it back in March/April time. Although I highly recommend the use of ear protection, not from noise the machine makes, as it's rather quiet compared to most. But hit the panel gaps or any recesses and the whistle blow back is deafening, certainly scares the neighbours dogs. Lol. I prefer the jet nozzle to the blade in fact only used the blade once to try and since then the jet stays on.
When at home I also use the sheeting method using water from my di filter through an open ended hose prior to blowing dry.


----------

